# Leaking 5th Wheel



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

My daughter and son in law have just purchased a new Globestormer from the 5th Wheel company in Wales, she went to check it this morning and the water is coming in badly around the slide out and making the furniture very wet, its not completely level where they have stored it, does anyone know if it should be parked absolutely level? And if not do they leak? They would ring the company office and ask these questions, but they won't be open for another week at least. 
Lindjan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Leak*

Hi

No it should not leak, irrespective of whether level or not.

My advice would be to turn the trailer so that the leaking end is higher, thus water will run away from it rather than to it.

Russell


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If it is parked on an uneven surface, could it not put a small amount of twist into the body with potential to make seals leak?


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Leak*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> No it should not leak, irrespective of whether level or not.
> 
> ...


Sound advice, and as soon as the company reopens after Xmas, I would advise you return the van and insist on a replacement as is your rights under the sale of goods act. Don't accept a repair because once you do you can't insist on a replacement if thing aren't right.

After all they should have properly tested that the van was weatherproof.

Wobby


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

Crumbs I hope that this doesn't all turn nasty, my daughter has camped with us in the motorhome several times and loved it, she came with me to the NEC in Oct. and bought the Globestormer there, finally collected it mid December, no problems in the 2 nights she stayed at their factory, but we noticed a small amount of water a couple of days after she bought it home, however because its in storage its not checked every day, there was quite a large amount of water laying around today when she checked it, they have tonight levelled it off and will check again tomorrow. Its a 5 hour drive to return to Wales for her, but the settee etc is very wet, it surely can't be right. Lindjan


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

lindjan said:


> it surely can't be right. Lindjan


It is most definitely not right, and should be sorted out ASAP. Like MHs, these things are not cheap, and water ingress of any description is, detrimental to say the least.

Photographic evidence, (preferably with a date stamp) would help, before evaporation takes place, especially if there is any signs of water marks/staining/swelling to any of the interior or furniture. 
Slideouts tend to have a rubber seal, to prevent the ingress of rainwater. Maybe this is the problem, ie, a defective seal.

I do hope that your daughter and son in law are able to get it sorted, to their satisfaction.

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

Sorry to hear about your problem, we are on our second Globe Stormer, and had a problem with a leak with our old one, check the rubber seal around the slide out is out properly, if it is "tucked in a bit" then put the slide out in again fully, then slide it out all the way again.

If that is not the problem then contact the fifth wheel company for any further advice, they have been brilliant with us whenever we have had a problem, there is no need to go in all guns blazing as their after sales service for us has been fantastic.

Hope this helps

Cavaqueen


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks CavaQueen, Katie said the people at the company were very friendly, and we are not the "guns blazing type", I am sure it can be sorted amicably its just unfortunate that its Xmas and we can't contact them.
Lindjan


----------



## becky (May 1, 2005)

Its WELSH!!! You must expect a few leeks!!!!


----------



## eskamhorn18 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello
I am on my 3rd,5th Wheel,I have had 2.American and the one I have now is the Welsh companys,admitidly this Welsh one was bought private and was 5.yrs old.
the 2.American one were not as good quality,but they had aircon,built in cd/dvd player,built in micro/w,shaver socket in bathroom,spare wheel.
sorry im wondering,this Welsh one I have now shows signs of leaks in the slide out to,and these Celtic Ramblers are not cheap,I would not buy another one I would buy the American ones.
What a shock I got when touring in France,got a puncture at night went looking for spare wheel could not find it,phoned the man I bought it from he said o` it does not come with a spare wheel.
Buy in saying all this its the best thing we ever bought,(5th wheel)
Thank you eskamhorn18


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well pointed out Becky

Lindjan tell your daughter not to be _sheep_ish about complaining



Hope they sort it

It does take the edge off a new purchase though

Kev


----------

